# what is a good kibble for fluffs that don't want to eat?



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Angelo and Ellie are on Canidae lamb and rice and they just won't eat out of their bowls. If I want them to eat more than just a couple bites I have to hand feed them. I have also tried holistic health extentions and they wouldn't eat that either unless hand fed. The only food they did well on and they would clean their bowls right up was the science diet but I don't want to switch back to that. I moisten their food so that they woudln't have to try to break up the kibble due to teething and that didn't work either, I just had messier hands after hand feeding them that!! I also leave dry kibble down all day and they barely touch it. So does anyone know of a food that is going to taste really good to our fluffs so that they just want to scarf it down? I should add that I want to stay away from anything with chicken as I think that's what was causing Angelo's constant scratching and biting his feet. Thanks!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I have the same problem, Except they won't even eat science diet. Good luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

As most of you know, Nikki doesn't eat kibble. She spits it out. But I do seem to remember that she actually ate some EVO kibble once. But EVO is very high in protein. 

I really hope you find a kibble that they like. It's so hard to find the right food. 

I think that I've tried every good-quality canned dog food in existence...LOL. Nikki has eaten them all, but she does have her favorites, and so do I.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

This might sound like a strange suggestion, but have you tried putting a little pile of kibble right onto a placemat or something flat on the floor? Mine wouldn't eat out of deep bowls, so I switched them to the little flat dish for the soy sauce Like at a sushi restaurant. They definitely prefer those!

Also, you might try adding a little bit of boiled chicken to the kibble to stimulate their appetite and get them eating.

Hope that helps, I know how agonizing it is when these little ones don't eat!


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I have had luck with the Evo chicken and turkey.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy has eaten Royal Canine, Science Diet (I switched from them early on) without any problems. I have been giving her Blue Puppy Food which is a holistic type of puppy/dog food. You might want to try that and see whether or not Ellie and Angelo like that. I guess I have been fortunate that Chrissy has not been a fussy eater so far. I plan on starting her on the Blue small bites for small breeds when she is older. 

I hope that you find something that they like for your two little ones soon!!

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

What about Canidae All Life Stages?

My two love it. SaraBella is a picky eater and has always been So I was worried when Poptart was going to be coming into our life and was on Canidae I was thinking I would have to feed to different dog foods. But much to my suprise SaraBella loves it too! :biggrin: And it has helped with the tear stains she had. Its sooooo great having a food they both love! 
Good luck!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

My baby has never really liked any kibble. However, when he was younger the one he would eat was the wellness fish and sweet potatoe. If I remember correctly, the kibbles were kind of big, so I"m not sure if tiny fluffs would be interested.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 1 2008, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599306


> This might sound like a strange suggestion, but have you tried putting a little pile of kibble right onto a placemat or something flat on the floor? Mine wouldn't eat out of deep bowls, so I switched them to the little flat dish for the soy sauce Like at a sushi restaurant. They definitely prefer those!
> 
> Also, you might try adding a little bit of boiled chicken to the kibble to stimulate their appetite and get them eating.
> 
> Hope that helps, I know how agonizing it is when these little ones don't eat![/B]


 Thanks for this suggestion!! After reading this post I decided to try putting their food on a paper plate and giving it to them and it worked wonders for Angelo, he ate all of his food right away :clap: Ellie wasn't so eager but I'd say that she ate about 1/4 of her food right away and then I just left her food down and within an hour of going back and forth she did end up eating it all. I'm still going to try a different kibble, not sure which one yet, they just don't seem real fond of the canidae lamb and rice. Hopefully I can find one that they like otherwise I might just have to try feeding canned food and see if that changes things. 
Thank you everyone!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jul 2 2008, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599692


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 1 2008, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599306





> This might sound like a strange suggestion, but have you tried putting a little pile of kibble right onto a placemat or something flat on the floor? Mine wouldn't eat out of deep bowls, so I switched them to the little flat dish for the soy sauce Like at a sushi restaurant. They definitely prefer those!
> 
> Also, you might try adding a little bit of boiled chicken to the kibble to stimulate their appetite and get them eating.
> 
> Hope that helps, I know how agonizing it is when these little ones don't eat![/B]


 Thanks for this suggestion!! After reading this post I decided to try putting their food on a paper plate and giving it to them and it worked wonders for Angelo, he ate all of his food right away :clap: Ellie wasn't so eager but I'd say that she ate about 1/4 of her food right away and then I just left her food down and within an hour of going back and forth she did end up eating it all. I'm still going to try a different kibble, not sure which one yet, they just don't seem real fond of the canidae lamb and rice. Hopefully I can find one that they like otherwise I might just have to try feeding canned food and see if that changes things. 
Thank you everyone!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thats so great! I'm glad they are eating. My baby won't eat out of a bowl either.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Castor Pollux Organix is Clifford's kibble, and I think the kibble is more little then others.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 2 2008, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599695


> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jul 2 2008, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599692





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 1 2008, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599306





> This might sound like a strange suggestion, but have you tried putting a little pile of kibble right onto a placemat or something flat on the floor? Mine wouldn't eat out of deep bowls, so I switched them to the little flat dish for the soy sauce Like at a sushi restaurant. They definitely prefer those!
> 
> Also, you might try adding a little bit of boiled chicken to the kibble to stimulate their appetite and get them eating.
> 
> Hope that helps, I know how agonizing it is when these little ones don't eat![/B]


Thanks for this suggestion!! After reading this post I decided to try putting their food on a paper plate and giving it to them and it worked wonders for Angelo, he ate all of his food right away :clap: Ellie wasn't so eager but I'd say that she ate about 1/4 of her food right away and then I just left her food down and within an hour of going back and forth she did end up eating it all. I'm still going to try a different kibble, not sure which one yet, they just don't seem real fond of the canidae lamb and rice. Hopefully I can find one that they like otherwise I might just have to try feeding canned food and see if that changes things. 
Thank you everyone!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thats so great! I'm glad they are eating. My baby won't eat out of a bowl either.

[/B][/QUOTE]
Shoni's food is served on a little saucer. I never use the saucers (for teacups) that came with my set so I have lots and he can have a clean one with every meal. I still sometimes have to pick up the kibbles and drop them on the floor. There is something about one rolling across the floor that makes him pick it up and eat it.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 2 2008, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599826


> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 2 2008, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599695





> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jul 2 2008, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599692





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 1 2008, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599306





> This might sound like a strange suggestion, but have you tried putting a little pile of kibble right onto a placemat or something flat on the floor? Mine wouldn't eat out of deep bowls, so I switched them to the little flat dish for the soy sauce Like at a sushi restaurant. They definitely prefer those!
> 
> Also, you might try adding a little bit of boiled chicken to the kibble to stimulate their appetite and get them eating.
> 
> Hope that helps, I know how agonizing it is when these little ones don't eat![/B]


Thanks for this suggestion!! After reading this post I decided to try putting their food on a paper plate and giving it to them and it worked wonders for Angelo, he ate all of his food right away :clap: Ellie wasn't so eager but I'd say that she ate about 1/4 of her food right away and then I just left her food down and within an hour of going back and forth she did end up eating it all. I'm still going to try a different kibble, not sure which one yet, they just don't seem real fond of the canidae lamb and rice. Hopefully I can find one that they like otherwise I might just have to try feeding canned food and see if that changes things. 
Thank you everyone!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thats so great! I'm glad they are eating. My baby won't eat out of a bowl either.

[/B][/QUOTE]
Shoni's food is served on a little saucer. I never use the saucers (for teacups) that came with my set so I have lots and he can have a clean one with every meal. I still sometimes have to pick up the kibbles and drop them on the floor. There is something about one rolling across the floor that makes him pick it up and eat it. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm so glad it worked! Mine like to chase after kibble too, I guess it brings out the ratter in them, lol.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm glad their eating now. :aktion033: I bought a bunch of shallow cat food bowls and that's what mine eat out of. One time when my son fed them he put their food in the bowls that i use for my cocker spaniel and Riley wouldn't eat his food, as soon as i switched the food to his regular food he ate it. He doesn't like deep bowls.


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

Yay. Good to hear. I don't have a problem with my pup eating. He'll eat everything in sight but he does have this weird habit of taking the food out of his bowl and eating it off the floor instead, especially if it's full.

He did that with his water once too. Just taking mouthfuls of water and dropping it on the floor. :wacko1:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa only eats what isn't hers! She will not eat her own kibble no matter what brand I try BUT will eat my other dogs and any dogs kibble we happen to be visiting! If I put the same kibble in her bowl, she won't eat it. :bysmilie:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Well the more I hear from other people the more I think the food has nothing to do with it!! The plate on the floor worked wonders again this morning for their moistened kibble and as far as their dry kibble last night I just dropped a few kibbles at a time on the floor and they gobbled it right up. Angelo sounds a lot like Nissa, he was forever trying to sneak into ellie's area to eat her food but he wouldn't touch his own!! I guess I'm just going to have to make sure the floor is extra clean now because I think that's where they will be eating from now on :wacko1: lol


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 3 2008, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600199


> Nissa only eats what isn't hers! She will not eat her own kibble no matter what brand I try BUT will eat my other dogs and any dogs kibble we happen to be visiting! If I put the same kibble in her bowl, she won't eat it. :bysmilie:[/B]


I'm baby sitting my neighbors Maltese, Sophie, and she is the same way!!!! She only wants whats in someone else bowl.... even it's the same thing!!!! :wacko1: 

Leslie


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (junosowner @ Jul 3 2008, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600172


> Yay. Good to hear. I don't have a problem with my pup eating. He'll eat everything in sight but he does have this weird habit of taking the food out of his bowl and eating it off the floor instead, especially if it's full.
> 
> He did that with his water once too. Just taking mouthfuls of water and dropping it on the floor. :wacko1:[/B]


Bonnie does that with her food too, and so did Eloise. And I've always used a flat dish. Go figure - I guess it's just
something they like to do, and they're not telling us why. :bysmilie: She also wants WHATEVER I'm eating, even if it's
something she has refused from her own plate - like veggies.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I feed out of a long shallow bowl too. I do it because its not as messy.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

UGGG, aren't our babies spoiled?


----------



## Tsaka's Mom (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't even count how many different brands of kibble we have tried giving our baby. With the dog food calamity I started cooking for him
but still wanted to supplement with a good kibble. Tried Solid Gold Hund - N - Flocken and he likes it - the only one that he will eat. And like
many other babies will not eat out of a bowl. So our cure was a clear placemat on the floor so he thinks he's eating on the floor. Loves it.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Tsaka's Mom @ Jul 10 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603059


> I can't even count how many different brands of kibble we have tried giving our baby. With the dog food calamity I started cooking for him
> but still wanted to supplement with a good kibble. Tried Solid Gold Hund - N - Flocken and he likes it - the only one that he will eat. And like
> many other babies will not eat out of a bowl. So our cure was a clear placemat on the floor so he thinks he's eating on the floor. Loves it.[/B]


I put Clifford's food on a cat dish, and he eats much better.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I just went through a trial period with Brody and Gracie. They both stopped eating the Wellness Core. Just wouldn't eat it anymore. If they were starving, they would pick at it, but never come close to finishing.

Soooooo, we have gone through....Wellness, Salmon flavor, Natrual Balance Venison and S Potato, Natural Balance, Duck and S Potato, Fromm, surf & turf (the kibble was just too small for Brody and neither cared for it, but I liked the ingredients) Taste of the Wild.....and finally the other day we picked up Merricks BG (Before Grain), Buffalo formula, and they both love it, :aktion033: thank you God!!! What a chore. :smheat: I dont know whats going on with them....because neither one have ever been a fussy eaters. And doesn't it figure, this is the most expensive food out of all of them... :mellow: !


----------

